# Our Halloween music track list for 2012



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Obviously you love the hard rock & metal genre.
Awesome if you clients/guests also love that too.

However, this genre of music caters to a niche market and is a terrible choice if you have ToTs around.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Obviously you love the hard rock & metal genre.
> Awesome if you clients/guests also love that too.
> 
> However, this genre of music caters to a niche market and is a terrible choice if you have ToTs around.


So you're not a fan, that's cool, we all have our likes and dislikes. We've had nothing but compliments from the hundreds of ToT's and parents that visit our house every year.

Niche market...


----------

